

Show HN: Circulate, our contact reminder app - wanderful

Hello HN, meet Circulate!<p>Circulate integrates with your email and shows you how long it's been since you last talked with your contacts. Set priority, time intervals, follow-up reminders.<p>Beta invites to be sent out soon. Sign up at our website to get early access:<p>http://circulateapp.com<p>Feel free to chime in with your comments and suggestions!
======
dacort
Cool idea - I have the same problem and once started tracking a "last contact
date" in my OS X address book. Then I had an AppleScript that would go through
and check that date and give me 3,6,9 month reminders.

I'd love something that would connect with Twitter and automatically identify
when I say "we should meet up" with somebody and remind me to meet up. Because
I nearly always forget when I say that, especially if the person is in another
city.

~~~
tonyarkles
Thanks for the great validation that we're on the right track. The idea came
up specifically because we had the pain ourselves. When I first ran the
prototype on my own email, I was shocked at how long it had been since I'd
touched base with a whole lot of people.

The Twitter idea is really interesting... Location-based reminders. Hmmm I'm
going to ponder that some more. Thanks for the feedback!

------
tonyarkles
I'm the other guy in "our". Clickable link: <http://circulateapp.com>

